# Sikes octagon saturday night.



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am heading to the octagon tomorrow night to try some shark and whatever else is biting. Anyone else heading there, let me know.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

is the best way to get to the octagon to walk on bob sikes bridge out there from where the restaurant is? 

or can you park on the other side and get there?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gulfbreeze side parking lot across from the Marina. Just before you go onto the bridge.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gulf Breeze side just before the toll bridge across from the Marina.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck, that place is packed on the weekend


----------

